# What Nutrients



## Blaynco (May 14, 2019)

Which nutrients should I use for my plants starting indoors (3-5 weeks) then transferring outside? I need to know both flowering and veg stage nutes, preferably ones i could get at a local store. Thank you.


----------



## HerbWatcher (May 14, 2019)

Hey what's up Blaynco ? I think you might want to just grow those plants indoors till harvest. If you have been growing indoors at 18/6 hours or 24/0. What do you think is going to happen when you put them outside with only 12 to 13 hours. On nutes it really depends on how much you want to spend. But you should try and go to a hydro store to buy them. What home depot or a store like them have really is not that good for growing weed. Also make sure you check your ph & ppms once you start 12/12. Good luck.


----------



## Blaynco (May 14, 2019)

HerbWatcher said:


> Hey what's up Blaynco ? I think you might want to just grow those plants indoors till harvest. If you have been growing indoors at 18/6 hours or 24/0. What do you think is going to happen when you put them outside with only 12 to 13 hours. On nutes it really depends on how much you want to spend. But you should try and go to a hydro store to buy them. What home depot or a store like them have really is not that good for growing weed. Also make sure you check your ph & ppms once you start 12/12. Good luck.


     Thanks for the information.


----------



## Blaynco (May 14, 2019)

HerbWatcher said:


> Hey what's up Blaynco ? I think you might want to just grow those plants indoors till harvest. If you have been growing indoors at 18/6 hours or 24/0. What do you think is going to happen when you put them outside with only 12 to 13 hours. On nutes it really depends on how much you want to spend. But you should try and go to a hydro store to buy them. What home depot or a store like them have really is not that good for growing weed. Also make sure you check your ph & ppms once you start 12/12. Good luck.


I should have added some more information as well. My plant is 5 days old and I don’t have enough room to grow indoors. It’s currently cold here where I live but that’s just my states weather, it’ll warm up very fast soon.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 14, 2019)

I always start my outdoor plants inside and then move them outside.  Most people do that as there isn't enough light early in the season and a lot of places are too cold.  Most of the time if you wait until around the middle of May or beginning of June, you won't have problems with the plants flowering early.


----------



## Blaynco (May 15, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I always start my outdoor plants inside and then move them outside.  Most people do that as there isn't enough light early in the season and a lot of places are too cold.  Most of the time if you wait until around the middle of May or beginning of June, you won't have problems with the plants flowering early.


What nutes do you recommend?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 15, 2019)

Well, I grow organic.  I make up a super soil and then supplement with nutrient teas throughout the season.  This is not possible for everyone as you need space outside to make up and age the super soil.  And a place to make up and bubble teas.  Unfortunately, buying organic nutrients isn't quite like making your own.  But you might want to look into organics.  Since organic nutrients feed the soil rather than the plant, you do not have to adjust your pH like with sythenic nutrients.  

Before I was organic, I used General Hydroponic Flora (3 part) series of nutrients.  I did like them a lot and they were easy to use.  I kind of got turned off on them when Scott's bought them out.  I hate to buy anything from Scott's or Miracle Grow who I feel are in bed with Monsanto....a horribly evil company.  But everyone has their own "monsters".  As I have been running organic for a number of years, I really haven't kep up on the nutrient lines out there.  Hopefully someone else will chime in and give you their 2 cents.


----------



## Rosebud (May 15, 2019)

Organic teas, i will supply my recipe if anyone is interested.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 15, 2019)

Oh, Rosebud, we would be thrilled if you would share your recipe!


----------



## Rosebud (May 15, 2019)

Here ya go:  Start with the lower amount and work up to full amount when flowering.
 For Vegging  per gallon
Unsulfured molasses 1 tsp
Worm castings 2-4 TBL
Liquid Kelp    2-4  TBL
Azomite micronized 2-4 TBL
Liquid bone meal      2-4 TBL
Air bubble for 24-48 hours.

For Flower, the same but add the higher amounts and add 1-2 TBL Seabird Guano.
This is what we used last year and had the best grow ever. weekly teas in flower.  
Edit: I am assuming if you are organics, you have already added the mycorrhizal fungus at the roots.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 15, 2019)

Thanks a bunch Rose, I’m doing organic outside this spring and thinking of doing it on my next indoor grow as well...
I made up about a yard of supersoil earlier in anticipation of transplanting in a few weeks...


----------



## Rosebud (May 15, 2019)

Awesome RE, It is so fun to grow organic. I haven't grown any other way. I used to just buy organic premade foods, but I much prefer this way. Good stuff in ****, ya know?


----------



## St_Nick (May 15, 2019)

I do essentially the same mix but I add a cupful of composted dirt to the mix, just because.  I have a 35 gallon trash can with a lid sitting on the back porch with an air pump and 2 air stones.  It runs all the time so I always have teas ready for feeding.


----------



## Blaynco (May 16, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Here ya go:  Start with the lower amount and work up to full amount when flowering.
> For Vegging  per gallon
> Unsulfured molasses 1 tsp
> Worm castings 2-4 TBL
> ...


     I enjoy the idea of using organic nutrients for my plant, but this is my first time ever going past the veg stage for a plant ever. I have had no experience with nutrients and haven’t even heard of teas until this post. I was looking for answers like Fox Farm liquid nutrients, but I have found my answer through another forum post. Regardless, thank you for your recipe.


----------



## drcree (May 16, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Here ya go:  Start with the lower amount and work up to full amount when flowering.
> For Vegging  per gallon
> Unsulfured molasses 1 tsp
> Worm castings 2-4 TBL
> ...


thanks loads rose!  i need all the help i can get


----------



## Rosebud (May 16, 2019)

Blaynco, You sure can use Fox farm, pre made nutes, Earth Juice is what i used in the beginning as it is all organic. FF isn't always. I am stupid picky thought.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 17, 2019)

So, what have you decided to use for nutes?


----------



## Blaynco (May 18, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> So, what have you decided to use for nutes?


I decided to go with the Fox Farms liquid nutrients, it’ll be easier for me as a first time grower. Grow Big and Tiger Bloom are in the shopping cart as we speak.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 18, 2019)

Make sure you have a good pH meter and be sure to get pH up, pH down, and calibration liquids for the pH meter.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 18, 2019)

It’s not about WHAT you use, it’s about WHAT PPM you use.

I have TONS of posts on this.  Hydro postings can be tuned to soil with enough arreation.

Time to research.


----------



## HerbWatcher (May 18, 2019)

Blaynco, fox farms is a good choice. That's what I used when I first stated. May I suggest only using half of what they state. And make sure you flush every 2 weeks. This stuff leaves a lot of salts in your soil. Good luck.....


----------

